# Grandfather Charged In Death Of Toddler On Cruise Ship



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 29, 2019)

The grandfather of a toddler who fell to her death on a cruise ship in July has been charged with negligent homicide in her death, Puerto Rican authorities said.

Salvatore "Sal" Anello was playing with the girl, Chloe Wiegand, on the 11th floor near a window while the ship was docked in Puerto Rico. 
An attorney for the Indiana family has said Anello sat the girl on rails near the open window, thinking it was closed. Prosecutors allege that Anello "negligently exposed [his granddaughter] through one of the windows," according to a statement from the Puerto Rican Department of Justice. 




Grandfather didn't dangle baby from cruise ship window. This is not the 'Michael Jackson story,' says family attorney
The San Juan judge "found cause for arrest against the accused, and imposed a bail of $80,000," the governor's office said.


Chloe's parents blamed the cruise line company, Royal Caribbean, after the accident, saying the window shouldn't have been open. 
The criminal charges are "pouring salt on the open wounds of this grieving family," said Michael Winkleman, an attorney representing the family in a civil suit he's preparing against Royal Caribbean. 
"Clearly this was a tragic accident and the family's singular goal remains for something like this to never happen again," Winkleman said in a statement.
It was not clear Monday night whether Anello had a criminal defense attorney.







The details of the toddler's death have been disputed since the accident. Port Authority officials said Anello sat the girl in the window and lost his balance, and the girl fell to her death. 
Winkleman, however, told media that the toddler loved glass and windows, and her grandfather had placed her on a ledge by a glass wall, but had no idea one window within the wall was open.
Royal Caribbean "has still not given us the opportunity to view surveillance video they have of the incident," the attorney said.
Royal Caribbean said after the incident that it was "deeply saddened" by it, and that it had "assisted the authorities in San Juan with their inquiries." 
A preliminary hearing is scheduled for November 20.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 29, 2019)

I do not think they should charge this granddaddy. He is probably already suffering enough. Are windows on cruise ships really left open like that?


----------



## awhyley (Oct 29, 2019)

This is a difficult one.  I agree that they really didn't have to make this a case.  
He will feel the loss of that lil baby for the rest of his days.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 29, 2019)

I think that they are being harsh.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 29, 2019)

I don’t know if you can ever forgive someone for this even when it’s an accident.


----------



## Sapphire Angel (Oct 29, 2019)

The charge is appropriate. The grandfather WAS negligent. If he hadn’t held the child up, she would never be able to reach the window and would be alive. I saw pictures of the windows online. There’s no way someone in their right mind can’t distinguish between an open window and a closed window, especially tinted windows. 

I suspect he was intoxicated. The cruise line is not at fault. 

His story about letting the baby bang on the windows doesn’t make sense since the windows are floor to ceiling. That story only surfaced after they had legal counsel. 

I would like to see the surveillance video. The whole scenario is weird. It’s so sad that this baby lost her life in this manner.


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 29, 2019)

Good. I remmeber when they tried to sue the cruise line and blame them for the fall. why is he placing a baby on any kind of railing? Please.


----------



## Farida (Oct 29, 2019)

I feel like they shouldn’t charge the grandfather. But I asked myself if I would feel the same if it had been a nanny or friend who did it. The answer is I would scream yes for charges. So I think it is appropriate. Although it just adds to the family’s grief .


----------



## dancinstallion (Oct 30, 2019)

They should charge the grandfather and the family has no right to sue. A window can be open on a cruise ship but a baby shouldn't be put on a rail.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sounds like negligence to me, what do they mean by the child loved glass and windows?

Are we giving little babies everything they love when we know that it can be bad for them.


----------



## Keen (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes it was negligent but I feel like it was an accident.  I don't think the cruise ship is liable. You can't try to say the grandfather wasn't negligent but around and say the cruise was. The cruise did not expect someone to put a baby on the window. Just like the grandfather didn't expect the baby to fall.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Oct 30, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Sounds like negligence to me, what do they mean by the child loved glass and windows?
> 
> Are we giving little babies everything they love when we know that it can be bad for them.



Apparently the child 'loved to bang on the glass at her brothers hockey games'.  The glass at the games is probably reinforced so that it doesn't shatter if a hockey puck crashes into it. Other windows might not be as reinforced. If someone held the child up to a window, she banged on it and the glass broke and cut her, would the parents still be trying to sue?

This was a terrible accident but it was caused by the grandfathers' negligence. I have also seen pictures of the area on board the ship where this occurred. The windows appear to be tinted so you can tell if they are open or not. Windows on ships can open for ventilation and fresh air. In order for that child to be able to reach the window that high, she would have to have been lifted up. Grandfather might not have been holding her to tightly and when she went to 'bang' on the window that wasn't there, she slipped through and fell. Grandfather is responsible for the accident. I'm thinking that he was charged to limit the liability of the cruise ship. If it can be proven that Grandpa and not the cruise ship was responsible for the child's death, the parents can't bring suit against the cruise line.

It's sad all around. I don't think that he'll serve any jail time and all of them will have to live with the guilt over this child's' death.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 30, 2019)

So I dont know the first thing about cruise ships and have never been on one.

 But when I looked up the pictures of the windows, yes, they are tinted on the outside of the boat but they look the same when on the inside (at least from the pictures I saw). Also, hockey glass is reinforced but I darn well hope that the glass on a ship that potentially tosses and turns on the sea in high force winds are also reinforced. I honestly would not think twice if I saw a person letting their kid bang on the window (I dont let mine touch glass because I care about who has to clean it up). I would imagine that cruise ships would want that glass as clear as possible for the people inside the ship so that you could feel like you were outside.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 30, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> So I dont know the first thing about cruise ships and have never been on one.
> 
> But when I looked up the pictures of the windows, yes, they are tinted on the outside of the boat but they look the same when on the inside (at least from the pictures I saw). Also, hockey glass is reinforced but I darn well hope that the glass on a ship that potentially tosses and turns on the sea in high force winds are also reinforced. I honestly would not think twice if I saw a person letting their kid bang on the window (I dont let mine touch glass because I care about who has to clean it up). I would imagine that cruise ships would want that glass as clear as possible for the people inside the ship so that you could feel like you were outside.


The grandfather’s story makes more sense seeing these photos. The cruise company is probably hoping that he is convicted so that they don’t have to pay and change all of their windows.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 30, 2019)

This is a devastating story. I feel for the baby and  grandpa. But it’s his fault imo. The windows of a cruise ship are not places to sit your baby. I don’t think time in prison accomplishes anything here though.


----------



## Sapphire Angel (Oct 30, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> So I dont know the first thing about cruise ships and have never been on one.
> 
> But when I looked up the pictures of the windows, yes, they are tinted on the outside of the boat but they look the same when on the inside (at least from the pictures I saw). Also, hockey glass is reinforced but I darn well hope that the glass on a ship that potentially tosses and turns on the sea in high force winds are also reinforced. I honestly would not think twice if I saw a person letting their kid bang on the window (I dont let mine touch glass because I care about who has to clean it up). I would imagine that cruise ships would want that glass as clear as possible for the people inside the ship so that you could feel like you were outside.


You can feel a breeze coming through an open window as you approach it and you can hear noise from outside, so that still doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 30, 2019)

Sapphire Angel said:


> You can feel a breeze coming through an open window as you approach it and you can hear noise from outside, so that still doesn’t make sense.


Good point....Even when the boat is docked? Is there still a lot of noise that high up? The boat wasn’t moving. Again, I haven’t spent hardly any time on a big boat like that.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 30, 2019)

Kanky said:


> The grandfather’s story makes more sense seeing these photos. The cruise company is probably hoping that he is convicted so that they don’t have to pay and change all of their windows.


The situation at Disney when that baby got snatched by an alligator came to mind when I read about this. It was the parents fault in that case and they didnt sue, but Disney made some major changes because of what happened. I’m sure it would be even more costly for the cruise ships but still


----------



## Sapphire Angel (Oct 30, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Good point....Even when the boat is docked? Is there still a lot of noise that high up? The boat wasn’t moving. Again, I haven’t spent hardly any time on a big boat like that.




Yes, it is. I love cruising. We go every year, but even if you’ve never been on a cruise just think about how clearly you hear outdoor sounds when a window is open in your home vs when it’s closed.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 30, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I honestly would not think twice if I saw a person letting their kid bang on the window


 
You wouldn’t? Is it a normal thing to let kids just sit and bang on windows... windows that don’t even belong to you? Seems strange.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 30, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> You wouldn’t? Is it a normal thing to let kids just sit and bang on windows... windows that don’t even belong to you? Seems strange.


I definitely dont approve but seeing it in public is not out of the ordinary.


----------



## Laela (Oct 30, 2019)

Aw, man, kids and glass don't mix.  This story reminds me of the 2 year old  who was killed in a store because she was *climbing *a temporary wall in the store.  While I feel sympathy for the family, something like that could've been avoided if she was being watched more closely. The store also is at fault for not securing its display, to avoid accidents. It's a sad situation all around, like with the cruise incident... they have to live with the deaths of the children.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 31, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The situation at Disney when that baby got snatched by an alligator came to mind when I read about this. It was the parents fault in that case and they didnt sue, but Disney made some major changes because of what happened. I’m sure it would be even more costly for the cruise ships but still


I remember that. I felt sorry for the parents. They were from an area that didn’t have alligators and didn’t realize that in Florida there are alligators in anything deeper than a puddle. Disney put up “alligator” signs instead of “no swimming” signs. Last time we were there my kid asked me why Disney World has alligators now.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 19, 2020)

*Royal Caribbean: Video Shows Grandfather Knew Window Was Open Before Toddler’s Fatal Fall on Ship*
POSTED 1:34 PM, JANUARY 17, 2020, BY ASSOCIATED PRESS, UPDATED AT 01:53PM, JANUARY 17, 2020

An Indiana man charged with negligent homicide in his young granddaughter’s fatal fall from a cruise ship’s open window in Puerto Rico leaned out of that window for several seconds before he lifted the child up to it and she fell, the cruise operator alleges in a court filing.

Royal Caribbean Cruises' Jan. 8 filing in U.S. District Court in Miami comes in response to a lawsuit t he parents of Chloe Wiegand filed in December, accusing the operator of negligence in her death by allowing an 11th floor window in the ship’s children's play area to be open.

Royal Caribbean, which is seeking the lawsuit’s dismissal, lays the blame for the child’s fatal fall on her 51-year-old grandfather, Salvatore Anello. He was charged last year in Puerto Rico with negligent homicide in her July 8 death.

In its filing, the company says that Anello, of Valparaiso, Indiana, was "reckless and irresponsible" in his granddaughter’s fall from the open window on Royal Caribbean’s Freedom of the Seas ship.

It says surveillance video on the ship shows Anello leaning out of the open window for about eight seconds just moments before he lifted his granddaughter, who would have turned 2 in December, up to the window, from which she fell to the dock far below.

"This is a case about an adult man, who, as surveillance footage unquestionably confirms: (1) walked up to a window he was aware was open; (2) leaned his upper body out the window for several seconds; (3) reached down and picked up Chloe; and (4) then held her by and out of the open window for thirty four seconds before he lost his grip and dropped Chloe out of the window,” the court filing states.

"His actions, which no reasonable person could have foreseen, were reckless and irresponsible and the sole reason why Chloe is no longer with her parents," the cruise line said.

Michael Winkleman, an attorney for the girl's family, said that Royal Caribbean's motion is “baseless and deceptive,” The Indianapolis Star reported.

Anello has insisted that he did not know the window was open when he lifted Chloe to the window, saying he did so to allow her to bang on the glass like she did at her brother's hockey games. He told “CBS This Morning” in November that he was trying to stand Chloe on the window’s railing when she plunged from the open window. He also said he’s colorblind and that may be why he didn’t realize the tinted window was open.

“I just never saw it. I’ve been told that that’s a reason it might have happened,” he said, referring to the eyesight condition.

Anello’s attorney, José G. Pérez Ortiz, told The Indianapolis Star in November that surveillance video of the incident is consistent with the grandfather’s assertion that he believed the window was closed.

“My client thought that the window was closed,” Ortiz said. “Nothing in the video is inconsistent.”

A spokeswoman for Royal Caribbean Cruises, Melissa Charbonneau, said in a statement Friday that the girl's death was “undeniably a heartbreaking tragedy that has prompted a criminal prosecution of Chloe’s step-grandfather and a civil lawsuit brought by the Wiegand family attorneys."





Photo from court documents filed on January 8, 2020 by Royal Caribbean Cruises in the United States District Court of Southern Florida





Photo from court documents filed on January 8, 2020 by Royal Caribbean Cruises in the United States District Court of Southern Florida





Photo from court documents filed on January 8, 2020 by Royal Caribbean Cruises in the United States District Court of Southern Florida


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 19, 2020)

Why would anyone place a toddler against a railing whether open or not? At the rate toddlers suddenly lunge to escape or in excitement, even if the window was closed, she could have still fallen and injured herself.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 19, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Royal Caribbean: Video Shows Grandfather Knew Window Was Open Before Toddler’s Fatal Fall on Ship*
> POSTED 1:34 PM, JANUARY 17, 2020, BY ASSOCIATED PRESS, UPDATED AT 01:53PM, JANUARY 17, 2020
> 
> An Indiana man charged with negligent homicide in his young granddaughter’s fatal fall from a cruise ship’s open window in Puerto Rico leaned out of that window for several seconds before he lifted the child up to it and she fell, the cruise operator alleges in a court filing.
> ...




Wow. 

His lying ass. Send him straight to jail.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 19, 2020)

Lord have mercy. I’m mad I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 19, 2020)

I hope there’s more to this story. He was negligent and he’s messing with their healing process. This is so sad for the parents.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jan 20, 2020)

I knew it was the grandfather's fault from the beginning. Smh


----------



## Transformer (Jan 20, 2020)

So he stuck his head out the window first.  There goes his argument about not knowing the window was open.  But his lawyers are going to say that the video isn’t to be believed.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 20, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> He was negligent and he’s messing with their healing process


I believe that the family knew the truth from the beginning and was trying to make some money off of the cruise line. He stated the truth but lawyers got involved, the story changed and they demanded CCTV footage to simply see how far they can go, but it backfired.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 20, 2020)

Also this is his  step-granddaugher, which adds a further dimension to the story imo.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 20, 2020)

LiftedUp said:


> Also this is his  step-granddaugher, which adds a further dimension to the story imo.



I would hope not since he’s been around the child since birth.  However he has been in denial over the exact events.  Was he extremely careless and didn’t show good judgement....yes.  He also found out that he’s not as strong  as he thought.  Especially with a wriggling 1 year old.

my spouse has always played “SuperBaby” with our kids and grandkids as babies.  He would place them belly down on the palm of one hand and fly them through the air.  DS told DH that he was too old to play that game anymore....too late....GD had already completed her flight.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 23, 2020)

How did he not know the window was open ? You can definetly tell if it’s open or not ! Perhaps he was drunk,stupid or didn’t want to look after the grandchild anymore, so this is his step granddaughter wouldn’t surprise me if he got rid of her and made it look like an accident.  . Where were her parents ?


----------



## Kanky (Jan 23, 2020)

I am having a hard time believing he decided to drop the baby out of a window on purpose, step grandchild or not.

 I don’t believe that blended families are a good idea, as stepchildren and half siblings are usually harmed emotionally, if not physically. This still seems more like carelessness than malice. Maybe he has dementia?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 23, 2020)

It’s not impossible, but I find it hard to believe that him being the step grandfather has anything to do with this. Or that he dropped the baby out of a cruise ship window in front of many people on purpose.

I think he just made an idiotic move. Like a previous poster stated, I think he over estimated his strength, and a toddler’s desire to dangle out a ship window. The child probably had a mini freak out and that caused him to lose his grip. 

I think what makes him a bad person, and not just a grossly negligent idiot, is this lie of being colorblind, not seeing that tinted windows were open, lifting baby up to bang on glass like at her brothers hockey games... He really laid that lie on thick.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 23, 2020)

This is a photo of the re-enactment. There’s a huge gap between the railing and the window. How was she going to bang on it?  Reportedly it’s an 18 inch gap.

She could have fallen in the space between the handrail and the window.  No reasonable person would execute his actions.  He assumed the risk and therefore must take the blame.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 24, 2020)

He had to have been drunk. I wonder if the family has issued another statement or dropped their lawsuit since all of this has come to light


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 24, 2020)

He dropped the baby. Purposely or accidentally wouldn't matter to me as a parent. Somebody has to pay.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 24, 2020)

Folks acting like the railing as a barrier doesn’t matter.  This child didn’t just wander up to a window and fall through.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 24, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> He dropped the baby. Purposely or accidentally wouldn't matter to me as a parent. Somebody has to pay.


 
I think intent must be considered.  What I don’t think is that RCCL should pay for his stupidity.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 24, 2020)

Marriages end when one bio parent is involved with the accidental death of a child because usually the other parent can't get over blaming them.  I can't imagine a step parent or grandparents relationship with the blood relatives being able to survive something like this.  

It seems like it was legit an accident and the step grandfather is purposely blocking out the events because for real, nobody sane and rational wants to be responsible for someone else's death let alone the death of someone they loved and a baby at that.


----------



## Sosa (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m not sure I could still talk to my dad if his stupidity killed my daughter.


----------



## nysister (Feb 7, 2020)

It's the grandfather's fault and each time the family opens their mouth they seem like horrible greedy people. I hope Royal Caribbean doesn't pay a cent and I hope the grandfather goes to jail, because if he told his ridiculous story in court, he has lied under oath.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 7, 2020)

Transformer said:


> View attachment 454973
> 
> This is a photo of the re-enactment. There’s a huge gap between the railing and the window. How was she going to bang on it?  Reportedly it’s an 18 inch gap.
> 
> She could have fallen in the space between the handrail and the window.  No reasonable person would execute his actions.  He assumed the risk and therefore must take the blame.



Omg. There is no way in 100 million years I would ever hold a baby over a railing that way. My neices would have wriggled like a fiend to escape. This is common sense. He's crazy.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Feb 7, 2020)

The ONLY way I could live with myself after foolishly causing my grandchild's death is by going to jail.  And that still wouldn't be enough.  I could never look my family in the eye after something like this.

ETA: I visited my brother in-law with my kids (who were just getting over a stomach bug). he has a 1 year old daughter.  Even with the best intentions (hand washing, not touching the baby), my infant niece and her mom both got sick.  I called regularly to check on them because I KNEW they caught the bug from us.  I felt so bad.

I couldn't live with myself if something worse resulted.  In this story, there are no winners.  Jail or no jail, Grandpa is screwed either way.


----------



## Farida (Feb 17, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I am having a hard time believing he decided to drop the baby out of a window on purpose, step grandchild or not.
> 
> I don’t believe that blended families are a good idea, as stepchildren and half siblings are usually harmed emotionally, if not physically. This still seems more like carelessness than malice. Maybe he has dementia?


That’s why he was charged with “negligent” homicide instead of murder or manslaughter.


----------



## Farida (Feb 17, 2020)

Man, I cannot make out the picture but if he did lean out of the window dude should just cop a plea already. The family wants to win the civil suit is why I think he isn’t doing that. Because in some jurisdictions you can get probation for negligent homicide. Why risk a trial? Because pleading guilty means game over for the civil suit.


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 26, 2020)

Farida said:


> Man, I cannot make out the picture but if he did lean out of the window dude should just cop a plea already. The family wants to win the civil suit is why I think he isn’t doing that. Because in some jurisdictions you can get probation for negligent homicide. Why risk a trial? Because pleading guilty means game over for the civil suit.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 26, 2020)

Pops just changed his plea to guilty. 
As it should be.


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 26, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> Pops just changed his plea to guilty.
> As it should be.



Exactly. My question is.. with his guilty plea how is the family going to proceed with this lawsuit???


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 27, 2020)

Farida said:


> Man, I cannot make out the picture but if he did lean out of the window dude should just cop a plea already. The family wants to win the civil suit is why I think he isn’t doing that. Because in some jurisdictions you can get probation for negligent homicide. Why risk a trial? Because pleading guilty means game over for the civil suit.



Well he copped a plea deal. That second video is really clear and he didnt set her on any railing. He lifted her high above and clearly passed over the railing to hang her out of the window. 
 her feet didnt even touch the railing.


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 27, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> He dropped the baby. Purposely or accidentally wouldn't matter to me as a parent. Somebody has to pay.





cocosweet said:


>



He intentionally hung her out of the window. Who is to say he didnt Intentionally drop her? He Intentionally passed her over the railing and out the window. 150 ft drop. 

This is too much.  I cant imagine anybody falling from that height less alone a baby.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 27, 2020)

cocosweet said:


>



He is still lying in his statement though. No, a protective wall of glass didn’t just disappear. He leaned out of that open window, before picking up that child. 

I would feel okay about the plea and the probation, if he’d just stop lying, and say he made a horrible error in judgement. But him continuing to try to blame it on the cruise line, or magical forces, makes me feel he needs some jail time to really reflect on his actions.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m so saddened and angry about this still. When it happened, I couldn’t take it. Now that he’s lying and was extremely stupidly negligent and his dumb actions killed this poor baby who didn’t know what was happening...it pisses me off even more. I can’t.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 29, 2020)

I wonder if he was drinking. This is so bizarre and irresponsible.


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 29, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> I wonder if he was drinking. This is so bizarre and irresponsible.



Bet money he had been drinking.


----------



## Farida (Feb 29, 2020)

janaq2003 said:


> Exactly. My question is.. with his guilty plea how is the family going to proceed with this lawsuit???


I want to know as well. Some people are saying they think the cruise line will still settle to avoid the ongoing negative publicity. It's not their fault but it may not be worth the legal fees.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 15, 2021)

Royal Caribbean is not responsible for toddler's 2019 cruise ship death, judge rules | CNN
					

Royal Caribbean Cruises is not responsible for the death of an 18-month-old girl who fell from her grandfather's arms through a window on a cruise ship, a judge ruled Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 15, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Royal Caribbean is not responsible for toddler's 2019 cruise ship death, judge rules | CNN
> 
> 
> Royal Caribbean Cruises is not responsible for the death of an 18-month-old girl who fell from her grandfather's arms through a window on a cruise ship, a judge ruled Tuesday.
> ...


Wow. Very interesting.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 20, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Royal Caribbean is not responsible for toddler's 2019 cruise ship death, judge rules | CNN
> 
> 
> Royal Caribbean Cruises is not responsible for the death of an 18-month-old girl who fell from her grandfather's arms through a window on a cruise ship, a judge ruled Tuesday.
> ...


The judges ruling is fair and correct. This family needs to go siddown somewhere and let this child RIP. The story of how PopPop dropped the baby will live on long after he does.


----------

